# Looking up offspring: AKC



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Is there anyway to look up to the offspring of a dog through AKC? Thanks, Kylie.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you tried using k9data.com?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think you can directly through the AKC website, but K9 Data is a wonderful resource to use, once you know the dogs registered name. K9DATA.COM Home Page is the website address.

Click on the search bar and you can even look up a dog based on his/her call name, owner name...etc. Good luck!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I use k9data all the time, but unfortunately couldn't find anything. Also tried offa.org with no results.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This will only work if the dog has competed in AKC event(s). 
You can go to the AKC website and click on "store". You will then need to either sign in or setup a free account. Once you sign in click on "store" again. Then click on"Points and Awards" under "AKC Reports". You could then enter the AKC registration number and just change the last two digits for the different littermates.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you have a litter number on any of the pups? If you know one you can search for other dogs in the litter through AKC


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't have a litter number.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If you know your dog's AKC number and how many were in the litter you may be able too look up the numbers. Just change the last 1 or 2 digits.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kylie said:


> I don't have a litter number.



The litter number is the first two letters (SR) and the following 6 digits of your dog's AKC registered number. Then the last two digits are for the individual dogs. So as an example say your dog's AKC number is SR12345601
His litter number is SR123456 and his individual number would be 01. The number of pups in a litter determines how many individual numbers their are and they always start at 01 and then ascend one digit at a time. 
HOWEVER if an owner (puppy buyer) does not send in the AKC registration with the fee, the AKC will have no record of the dog. 
Hope that makes it a little cleared.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

AmbikaGR said:


> The litter number is the first two letters (SR) and the following 6 digits of your dog's AKC registered number. Then the last two digits are for the individual dogs. So as an example say your dog's AKC number is SR12345601
> His litter number is SR123456 and his individual number would be 01. The number of pups in a litter determines how many individual numbers their are and they always start at 01 and then ascend one digit at a time.
> HOWEVER if an owner (puppy buyer) does not send in the AKC registration with the fee, the AKC will have no record of the dog.
> Hope that makes it a little cleared.


I am actually trying to find info on offspring out of my boys sire. I have his info and know about his siblings from that litter, but wanted info on his siblings from other litters and half siblings.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Kylie said:


> Is there anyway to look up to the offspring of a dog through AKC? Thanks, Kylie.


Look it up on the AKC site? No. 

The AKC will sell you that information for a price. The price will vary depending upon what you want.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> Look it up on the AKC site? No.
> 
> The AKC will sell you that information for a price. The price will vary depending upon what you want.


I can probably pay depending on the price. Do you know how to get the process started with the AKC?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kylie said:


> I can probably pay depending on the price. Do you know how to get the process started with the AKC?



You can get a "Progeny" report for the sire, but I believe it will only list titled dogs. It goes for $30-$40 per report. 
Can you give us any more info as to just what you are looking for?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes you can order a Progeny Report but it only lists offspring that have AKC titles.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm looking for offspring of Gambler's Rambling Trevor.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is his info per AKC
Dog Name: Gambler's Rambling Trevor-SC
AKC Number: SN40363903
Sex: M
Birth Date: 12/10/1996


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kylie said:


> I'm looking for offspring of Gambler's Rambling Trevor.



If you have Gambler's Rambling Trevor's AKC registration number you can go to the AKC website and order the progeny report. Again it will only list dogs that have titled in AKC venues. I know of no other way to get such a list, other than from Gambler's Rambling Trevor's owner.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

ok. Thank you


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

There are two offspring listed on k9data.com if I am reading it right.

Max Trevor Dawn 10/28/99 SN69186504
Gambler's Aim For Target PLGG

Offspring of Gambler's Rambling Trevor-SC


----------

